# Dovetail jigs in wood thicker than 3/4 of an inch?



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm considering buying a dovetail jig but am seeing some that have a limit of 3/4" while some are over an inch in thickness of wood that will fit in the jig. Should I worry about this when considering a jig or not? I'm looking at the Leigh D4r or possibly the MLCS fast joinery system.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The major applications would be in carcase dovetailing, and
thickness adds weight. A truck or chest would not normally
be much thicker than 3/4". For aesthetic reasons however
you might want to use 7/8" stock or some other thicker
dimension in casework, especially with longer horizontal
spans like buffets or credenzas.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

My Leigh jig will do an 1-1/4


----------

